# Car won’t crank!



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

Will the car not crank when the engine loom is out? 

I’m replacing the head gasket. I’m up to removing the crank pulley and I wanted to crank the car while having a breaker bar against the floor. 

Does the disconnected loom have something to do with this?

Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you just want to crank the engine, run a jumper cable from the positive (+) battery post to the bottom connector of the starter solenoid. With the jumper cable firmly attached to the solenoid, tap the other end of the cable to the (+) battery post; this should cause the engine to crank. Very easy to do.


----------



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

I put the coil packs back on and she cranked fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

